# Best spot to surf fish Navarre Beach???



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

Here are my choices for surf fishing Navarre Beach.
Where would you pick for Pompano.1 2 3 4????????


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

4, or 2. Appears to be deeper more defined holes, and easier access for them to come in between the bars and eat between the shoreline and first sand bar.


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

How recent is that photo? Those holes come and go quickly


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

wde414 said:


> How recent is that photo? Those holes come and go quickly


Yea I'd bet the beach is totally different from that picture. Especially after the big surf with that storm last week.


----------

